# Eurocup 2012



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It has begun! With Chopin's op.25 a-minor etude at the center of the field only to be continued by a dj,...pretty wild stuff but it was pretty awesome to see those two mashed up. 

Go Holland! Go España!!!!!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like one of those "I wish I was there" moments. 

Go England! 
Go Germany!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Go England, Go Italy. actually we should do a voting thread here.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Italy because I'm a Ferrari fan, they have the sexiest players & the best anthem.

France because I've got them in my office sweep.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a running series of predictions and short comments in my second blog.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I love these tournaments! 

Go Holland! Down with Germany!


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

What about Ioulia Timenchenko ? The boycott some were talking about ? The corruption of the actual oligarchic government ?


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

What about her ?


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of any sport but basketball.

But I love art. Consequently, I'll try not to miss any of our team's games.

They'll be worth watching, whether we win the cup ot not.

But, what the hell! We will!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´d like Ukraine to make a good tournament. Have been travelling there quite a lot recently & contrary to some reports, people have been kind, honest and friendly. It´s a country with enormous ressources and a too forgotten European culture that desperately needs progression & overall is on the right way, because of the increased educational level and the international networking. But it is marred by widespread corruption especially. 

Tímoshenko has stated that she doesn´t want people in general to boycot the tournament, but that political attention and pressure should be given to the problems of the country. The same applies to civic movements there, such as the Ukrainan Amnesty International. 

We hear a lot about Timoshenko, but about a dozen of former reform ministers are currently in prison or waiting for dubious trials.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Russia looked impressive yesterday but the Czechs were so lame perhaps they made it look easier than it should have been. I tip the Netherlands to win it - I think this is their most complete-looking team for years, even including the Van Basten/Gullit/Koeman era that won the competition in 1988. England will bottle it as usual and play like a bunch of complete strangers - and I HATE that away kit.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> .. England will bottle it as usual and play like a bunch of complete strangers ..


That's one way of putting it.



> The England team visit an orphanage in Poland. "It's heartbreaking to see their sad little faces with no hope" said Igor, aged 6


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But, all is not lost...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Praeludium said:


> View attachment 5514
> 
> 
> What about her ?


Badly beaten in jail by all accounts...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I do not care for sport well I like tennis and swimming but watching sport is pretty dull, at least for me. Although I'm *French* I don't care if the *French* team win. I have been to *Poland* and *Ukraine* both beautiful countries and it would nice if one of the hosting nations could win.

The *Poles* are very proud of *Chopin*, I wish I'd watch the opening ceremony now. Although I prefer my *Chopin* unadulterated I will try and find it on *YouTube* thanks *Kv*. :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

[thread closed]


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

sorry friend, I also hope the Heinekens won. but for consolidation, the Carlsberg also lost.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeez -and there was me tipping the Netherlands to win the tournament...


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

We as a family dont like watching football at all. The only bonus with this contest is that most of the soap operas are cancelled for football. Television gets switched off on an evening and that saves electricity...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> [thread closed]


----------

